# Horseshoe help



## Brandons Bottles (Feb 12, 2012)

I found this horseshoe metal detecting today and have never seen anything like this. I googled antique horseshoes, and saw one like this in a lot on Ebay and in a picture of a Rare Horseshoe stand at a show. That was all though. Anyone know how to date these or know the date of this specific one? Thanks for all the help. Ask for more pictures if you need them, but I won't be able to get them until later tomorrow.


----------



## Olrik (Feb 12, 2012)

Well if you are referring to the fact that it is complete not just the HORSESHOE shape well i see them all the time still use some like that on the horse farm i work on.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Brandon,

 It's an example of Corrective Shoes for Horses.






 "What About Corrective Shoeing ?
 Haven't farriers been solving lameness problems for centuries with corrective shoeing?


 Yes, they have...

 Corrective shoeing works when the lameness / limb interference / loss of performance is a result of mechanical imbalance. It works as an engineering device.

 But..." From.

 This was sometimes traumatic to young horses. They're mates would give them the big razzoo.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 13, 2012)

Surf is right...I think that one is called a bar shoe.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. That link was intersting, Surf. I never knew that they did that, but now I do. []


----------

